# Old man beats Old Age to death with Tiger Crane form.



## HammockRider (Mar 29, 2012)

I was thinking of taking a CLF class at a local school but was afraid I was too old. Then I saw this video and realize that if a man twice my age can do this, I have no business thinking I'm too old for anything. Except maybe diapers.:uhyeah:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

You can see where time has wounded the warrior here and there but the smoothness of movement in places was pretty inspiring :sensei rei:.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 29, 2012)

According to the person who posted the video on YouTube, the gentleman performing the form was 90 years old when that was recorded.  Pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 29, 2012)

HammockRider said:


> I have no business thinking I'm too old for anything. Except maybe diapers.:uhyeah:




if you get old enough, you just might revisit that one...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2012)

That... is... AWSOME!!!!

I recently came to the conclusion that as we get older we put limitations on ourselves that may not be in our own best interest.

The most amazing and most powerful Changquan (traditional not modern wushu)  I ever saw was in Tiantan (Temple of Heaven) Park in Beijing. I was walking around and I came across these two guys doing amazing forms with power and incredible root with perfect form and if I had to guess, by looking at them one was in his 70s or 80s and the other in his 80s or 90s. The only thing that depressed me (in my 40s at that time) was back in my early 30s I did the same exact form they were doing except they were 100 times better.


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 31, 2012)

The technique is supporb. Thank you for posting this video. It is excellent to see people of advanced age practicing still; I know of a 108 year old who laments their inability to walk any longer, and they cannot do their kata. However, I don't think I've ever seen such fast hands from a person in a wheel chair. Age should never discredit one from martial arts... it just means one must adapt to what they are able to do.

I hope... when 100 I will still be able to practice as this man is able to do so (doesn't matter his age). May he never give it up, and continue his art.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 31, 2012)

I had been thinking about joining a Hung Gar school within driving distance, but like you I figured I'm too old and will need to stick with Taijiquan.  This guy gives me hope, although I doubt that he started late in life.  Still, you never know.  
Hmmm...


----------



## clfsean (Mar 31, 2012)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I had been thinking about joining a Hung Gar school within driving distance, but like you I figured I'm too old and will need to stick with Taijiquan.  This guy gives me hope, although I doubt that he started late in life.  Still, you never know.
> Hmmm...



Go for it. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 31, 2012)

Lum Jo passed away this week... 1909-2012. Nothing but Hung Ga for the majority of that 103 years.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2012)

I bow my head in respect for the venerable fellow.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 31, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Lum Jo passed away this week... 1909-2012. Nothing but Hung Ga for the majority of that 103 years.



Amazing person and awesome kata. The cartwheel was the bomb........... 

RIP Lum Jo  :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 2, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Lum Jo passed away this week... 1909-2012. Nothing but Hung Ga for the majority of that 103 years.



was that Lum Jo in the video?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah that wasn't Lum Jo. I've never looked for Lum Jo on Youtube come to think of it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> was that Lum Jo in the video?




That was Yeung Dakyau in the video

Southern Shaolin &#8222;Tiger and Crane Double Form Set (Fu Hok Seung Ying &#34382;&#40372;&#38617;&#24418, performed Yeung Dakyau sifu &#26472;&#24503;&#21451;&#24107;&#20613; (90 years old at the time when the video was shot), a Nanjing &#21335;&#20140; practitioner of Naam Siulam Tingong Mun &#21335;&#23569;&#26519;&#22825;&#32609;&#38272; and a TCM physician. He has started the training at the age of 6; currently he is 92 years old.


----------

